# 7 left



## Cleanheart (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi all! So sorry I haven't been here in quite a while. Life has been getting in the way. 
Just an update on my ferals. I have now counted 7 out of the 14 that are still around. What happened to the other 7 I don't know. I worry aout the lost 7 and hope they are feeding at a nearby farm but I dont know. Maybe when it gets cold out they will all gather. I hope so. 
Still reading here when I get a chance. Thanks for being here!


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

That's a lot to go missing. I did have two cats disappear only to come back half a year later. Clearly they were somewhere else with food. They came back looking nice and healthy. Hopefully yours will reappear.


----------



## Cleanheart (Apr 19, 2015)

Glad to hear that Marmoset. It gives me hope. I just got back from the farm and saw one I hadnt seen all summer so there are 8 now!!!!


----------

